# Camper Garage



## Spike0358 (Nov 4, 2018)

I have a 2018 Prowler lnx 18 foot camper. My top measurement for highest point, a/c unit is 10 foot 9 inches. My sides are just under 10 foot. I am getting a 15 foot wide by 25 foot long shed with 10 foot legs A-frame shed. Just wondering, will my camper fit? The salesman said the very top will be an addational 3 foot higher than the 10 foot legs. I think with the 15 foot width, I will be fine. My camper is only 8 foot wide.


----------

